
Is it a crime to attack a blockchain? - wslh
https://decryptmedia.com/4451/ethereum-classic-attack-code-is-law-not-illegal/
======
ohiovr
With all the extortion fraud and crime surrounding it maybe it deserves to be
attacked.

------
wslh
It is a bounty...

